# Signature Dans Mail



## macdani (7 Avril 2008)

*Hello,
je besoin d'inserer une signature ainsi qu'un logo en guise de signature au bout de chaque mail.
J'ai bien compris (du moins je pensais) commentje devais faire.
Voici mon prblème :
je vois bien la signature ainsi que mon petit logo au bout du mail que j'ai rédigé, mais celui qui le reçoit voit la signature sans le logo complétement déformé,sans la typo correcte...
Aussi bien sur mac que ceux sur Pc....
Que dois-je faire ??? 
Merci d'avance  *


----------



## macdani (7 Avril 2008)

Coucou y a quelqu'un ???:bebe: 
Aurais-posté au mauvais endroit ? 

C'est URGENT !
Merci.


----------



## guytantakul (7 Avril 2008)

CHI VA PIANO,VA LONTANO


----------



## schwebb (8 Avril 2008)

macdani a dit:


> *Hello,
> je besoin d'inserer une signature ainsi qu'un logo en guise de signature au bout de chaque mail.
> J'ai bien compris (du moins je pensais) commentje devais faire.
> Voici mon prblème :
> ...



Hello,

En quel format rédiges-tu cette signature? 

Si tu insères des caractères en gras, ou des couleurs, ou des petits logos, tu es probablement en format rtf. Ce format n'est pas forcément bien interprété par toutes les messageries. Convertis-le donc en format texte (va dans format, dans le barre des menus), et fais une signature simple, sans fioritures. 
Et normalement, ce sera bon.


----------



## macdani (8 Avril 2008)

schwebb a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> En quel format rédiges-tu cette signature?
> 
> ...




Ah non, à moi ça ne m'arrange pas d'insérer une signature simple... 
J'ai utilisé une typo style manuscrite.
Il doit sûrement y avoir une solution pour avoir une signature fantaisie lisible par tous non ? 
Je me trompe peut-être...


----------



## schwebb (8 Avril 2008)

macdani a dit:


> Ah non, à moi ça ne m'arrange pas d'insérer une signature simple...
> J'ai utilisé une typo style manuscrite.
> Il doit sûrement y avoir une solution pour avoir une signature fantaisie lisible par tous non ?
> Je me trompe peut-être...



Le format rtf permet les fantaisies, mais cause parfois des problèmes de lisibilité. Presque tout le monde peut le lire. C'est un choix.   

Ma signature est en rtf, parce que j'utilise des caractères gras et une couleur. À ma connaissance, tout le monde peut la lire. Mais j'ai dû un jour transformer un mail rtf en text, et ma signature est apparue sans caractère gras et en noir, tout simplement. Rien de dramatique!


----------



## macdani (8 Avril 2008)

schwebb a dit:


> Le format rtf permet les fantaisies, mais cause parfois des problèmes de lisibilité. Presque tout le monde peut le lire. C'est un choix.
> 
> Ma signature est en rtf, parce que j'utilise des caractères gras et une couleur. À ma connaissance, tout le monde peut la lire. Mais j'ai dû un jour transformer un mail rtf en text, et ma signature est apparue sans caractère gras et en noir, tout simplement. Rien de dramatique!



comment je peux voir si ma signature est en rtf?
Et qu'en est-il du logo?
Les 2 sont noir.


----------



## schwebb (8 Avril 2008)

Crée un nouveau message, tape n'importe quoi, inclus ta signature. Là, clique sur Format, dans la barre des menus; tout en bas, tu as une proposition: si cette proposition est "convertir au format texte, c'est que tu es en rtf, et inversement.


----------



## macdani (8 Avril 2008)

schwebb a dit:


> Crée un nouveau message, tape n'importe quoi, inclus ta signature. Là, clique sur Format, dans la barre des menus; tout en bas, tu as une proposition: si cette proposition est "convertir au format texte, c'est que tu es en rtf, et inversement.



Il y a bien l'option "convertir au format texte", c'est donc du rtf
Donc si je comprends bien pas moyen d'insérer un logo et une signature typé qui soient padds partout..:hein:


----------



## boddy (8 Avril 2008)

Si le logo est un .jpg (ou autre), tu peux l'ouvrir avec une application type Photoshop qui te permet d'insérer le texte de ta signature. Ensuite, un glisser - déposer dans la fenêtre de signature et tu n'as plus de problème de compatibilité puisque c'est une image.


----------



## schwebb (8 Avril 2008)

À ma connaissance, non. 
Mais, le rtf est tout de même assez universel pour pouvoir être lu par presque n'importe qui: perso, je n'ai dû formater des mails en text que deux ou trois fois.

Ceci dit, je trouve bizarre que tous tes correspondants aient des problèmes avec ta signature. Un ou deux dans le tas, ok, mais tous... 
Il y a peut-être une autre voie pour la résolution de ton problème, mais je sèche.  :mouais:

EDIT: voilà peut-être la solution, amenée par boddy!


----------



## Aliboron (8 Avril 2008)

macdani a dit:


> Ah non, à moi ça ne m'arrange pas d'insérer une signature simple...
> J'ai utilisé une typo style manuscrite.


Oublie les polices fantaisie pour ce genre d'usage. Rien ne te garantit que ton correspondant dispose de cette police. 

Donc soit tu te contentes de polices courantes, quitte à les mettre en couleur et gras, etc. soit tu fais un JPEG avec logo, polices, etc. et tu l'insères, comme indiqué par Boddy.


----------



## macdani (8 Avril 2008)

Aliboron a dit:


> soit tu fais un JPEG avec logo, polices, etc. et tu l'insères, comme indiqué par Boddy.



je n'arrive plus à insérer mon image (logo+signature unis en un seul niveau avec photoshop)
comme signature dans mail... 
Quelqu'un peut-il m'expliquer ?:rose: 
Merci.:rateau:


----------



## Aliboron (9 Avril 2008)

macdani a dit:


> Quelqu'un peut-il m'expliquer ?:rose:


"Préférences" > "Signatures" et faire glisser l'image depuis le bureau dans la signature. Pour que l'image s'affiche, ne pas oublier de mettre le format des messages en RTF, bien entendu...


----------



## schwebb (9 Avril 2008)

Aliboron a dit:


> "Préférences" > "Signatures" et faire glisser l'image depuis le bureau dans la signature. Pour que l'image s'affiche, ne pas oublier de mettre le format des messages en RTF, bien entendu...



Tu vois, macdani, on en revient toujours au même: si tu veux de la fantaisie dans du texte, utilise le rtf. Mais, tu risques de l'envoyer à quelqu'un qui aura des problèmes pour le lire. 

Je continue à trouver étrange que tous tes correspondants aient des difficultés à lire tes mails.


----------



## fau6il (9 Avril 2008)

Une petite remarque, en passant.   
Des signatures produites avec "GraphicConverter" ne présentent aucun problème de lecture par les deux camps.


----------

